# Qox Dna Mod - Bruvapers



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike

Borderline guady for me, but looks real quality. If they kept it just a little simpler it'd have been amazing!


----------



## BumbleBee

I like! Modern sci-fi metals meet classic wood, what's not to like.


----------



## Alex

Sick as Tits


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Sick as Tits


big shiny aluminium tits, with wood!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is most certainly not well bosoms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

BumbleBee said:


> big shiny aluminium tits, with wood!


 
Aluminim birds won't fly very well..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------

